
Poetry 1.0.0 - ujuj
https://python-poetry.org/blog/announcing-poetry-1-0-0.html
======
GrumpyNl
I love upgrades with this warning "This version is not backwards-compatible
with the previous releases so special care must be taken when upgrading."

~~~
ujuj
Well that's expected with major versions, no?

